# EEKK! My Pro Store haul!!! (pic)



## hr44 (Aug 23, 2008)

Soo exciting... I took my brothers to San Fran a couple days ago and so OF COURSE I went to the Pro store. I'm really excited about my items and I'm in LOVE with my new brush!!!!

List of items:
Mixing medium eyeliner
Mixing medium water base
Dim lip erase
NC40
MSF medium plus
Devil blush
Apple Red blush
Azalea blush
Bright Fushia pig.
Basic Red pig.
Grape Pig.
138 tapered brush! (lloovvin' it!)


----------



## miss_dre (Aug 23, 2008)

ouuu! Sweet haul!!! Have fun with all your goodies!!


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 23, 2008)

Awesome haul! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 those blush colors!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Great haul!!


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Aug 23, 2008)

wow

in love with the blush colors
>_<

enjoy


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 23, 2008)

enjoy !


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Aug 23, 2008)

awesome haul! enjoy


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Aug 23, 2008)

Great haul!!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 23, 2008)

nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you got some nice stuff!


----------



## JediFarfy (Aug 23, 2008)

Gorgeous! I need to get to a pro store!!!

JF


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 23, 2008)

Niiiice.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow! Such bright beautiful colors! Bright Fuchsia is awesome!


----------



## nunu (Aug 23, 2008)

great haul! enjoy your goodies


----------



## frankenstain (Aug 24, 2008)

I wish I could go to a Pro Store so bad! Luckyyy. <3


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 25, 2008)

This is great stuff girl!! I can't wait to see a FOTD with your new goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW, how do you like the MSFN in Medium Plus? I have Medium-Dark now and think it's a touch too dark for me at the moment.


----------



## hr44 (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkishstar* 

 
_Wow! Such bright beautiful colors! Bright Fuchsia is awesome!_

 
OMG I knoooww I fell in LOVE!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_This is great stuff girl!! I can't wait to see a FOTD with your new goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW, how do you like the MSFN in Medium Plus? I have Medium-Dark now and think it's a touch too dark for me at the moment._

 
I really like Medium Plus because it's soft and blends nicely and not too dark. I spent some good time testing out the skin-tone colors and we realized that Medium plus is just a right shade. I think you should try it out!


----------



## dustypaws (Aug 27, 2008)

gorgeous - isn't that prostore beautiful?


----------



## n_c (Aug 27, 2008)

That's an awesome haul!


----------



## hr44 (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dustypaws* 

 
_gorgeous - isn't that prostore beautiful?_

 
Oh my goodness.. YES! I soo would have stayed in there longer if my brothers weren't in there with me getting antsy.


----------



## courtastic (Aug 27, 2008)

Cool haul!


----------



## Susanne (Aug 27, 2008)

Great haul!! Enjoy!


----------



## NancyNosrati (Aug 27, 2008)

So Jealous! I live in San Jose and Iv been trying to go to San Fran to visit the pro store : (  Nice haul!


----------



## Sanayhs (Aug 29, 2008)

No one will miss your cheeks with those blushes!

Enjoy!


----------

